Why do most laptops and monitors use 19 Volts? - modinfo
======
FBISurveillance
The choice of 19 volts is because is it comfortably below 20 volts which is
the maximum output voltage of power supplies that can be certified as LPS
(Limited Power Source) with non-inherent power delivery limits.

If you can keep at or below 20 volts, the whole safety certification thing
becomes easier and cheaper.

To make sure you're within the limit accounting for manufacturing tolerances,
go 5% lower, which is 19 volts. There you are. It has nothing to do with
battery pack organization or LCD screens.

Source: [https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/31618/why-
do...](https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/31618/why-do-many-
laptops-run-on-19-volts)

------
gtirloni
[https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/31618/why-
do...](https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/31618/why-do-many-
laptops-run-on-19-volts)

